# Pepper- Help Needed PLEASE- Urgent.



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Ruff Mutt K9z said:


> Posted by Pepper's current owner in the Midwest section:
> 
> *"Well, when it rains, it pours. I found out today that my grandma is very ill, and if I'm lucky, I'll get to see her one last time this weekend when I head down to Madison. Obviously, this takes much of my focus away from Pepper. If I can't get his transport in place by Thursday, I will not be taking him to Madison with me. I can't very well expect my aunt to take care of my problem dog while she's making funeral arrangements for her mother, and I don't think I can deal with Pepper's issues while making arrangements for my own family to attend the funeral.
> 
> ...


Pepper is a 2 year old, male BC/Spaniel mix. So far he's healthy (they had him checked out and will get results back for heartworm, etc. on Wednesday but he appears healthy) and loves the owner's baby, but not the 2 year old boy- reasons are unclear. He really is a gorgeous split-face (one side is black, the other white) but I don't know how to post the pic on here since the OP attached a file. It's late and I'm tired so I'll figure it out tomorrow.

If anyone can help, please let me know. The woman running the rescue is a personal friend of mine and she is planning on fostering this dog until he can be adopted. HOWEVER, they need about $300 (maybe more, maybe less) to help this dog. If you can help, please please PLEASE PM me and I will get you in touch with her. I think they're using PayPal and I don't think you have to have PayPal to donate. Thanks a TON!! 

ETA: I know this is an "owner surrender" but it IS with a legitimate rescue (Ruff Mutt BC Rescue- www.ruffmutts.com) and it is (I guess?) a transport organization. If a mod ends up deleting this, please PM me and tell me what was wrong with it and if I can do anything to make it legitimate as this dog needs help (as do millions of others...)


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi,
I would like to make a donation for the dog but I can't get on the site that is down. I will send fifty through pay pals if you can give me directions! I am new and not good at this. Jen D


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Jen D said:


> Hi,
> I would like to make a donation for the dog but I can't get on the site that is down. I will send fifty through pay pals if you can give me directions! I am new and not good at this. Jen D


Hey Jen, sorry about the site. Sometimes when she is renovating it doesn't work. I will PM her and double check and make sure it's okay for me to give you her PayPal info. Please check your PMs in the next few hours. Thanks SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Jen - I tried to PM you bit it says you're not accepting PMs....??


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Update: Pepper is now safely in a Ruff Mutt BC Rescue.

He is covered in ticks, but the rescuer is working on getting them all out.


----------

